# Partition et Format pour Disque dur



## particool (7 Juillet 2010)

Salut c'est un DD iomega de 1TO en format NTFS (a priori c'est pas un DD multimedia).

Actuellement je l'utilise pour mes sauvegardes avec time machine.

J'ai plusieurs questions.

1 : J'aimerais le partitionner car je pense que 1TO pour Time machine, c'est un peu grand. Est ce que j'ai raison, sachant que mon macbook a une mémoire de 300G et j'en ai utilisé 60G.

2 : Actuellement, d'après le carton d'emballage, il est en NTFS, ça correspond a quoi ?

3 : un DD multimedia c'est en quel format ?

4 : J'ai vu dans plusieurs tuto qu'il existé des format, FAT16, FAT32, ext 3, WBfs......a quoi correspondent t-il ?

5 : J'aimerais le partitionner pour mettre, mes sauvegardes TM, des dossiers, de la musique, des films, quel sont les formats nécessaire?

6 : Dans l'utilitaire de disque sur le mac, il y a encore plusieurs format, MAC OS étendu (journalisé), MAC OS étendu, MAC OS étendu (sensible a la casse), MAC OS étendu (sensible a la casse, journalisé), MS-DOS (Fat), quelle est la différence, et quoi choisir ?

7 : Dans l'option de l'utilitaire de disque, il y a en plus des schémas de partitions : "tableau de partition GUID", "carte de partiton apple", "enregistrement de demarrage principale (MBR)", quelle est la différence, et quoi choisir ?

Enfin ! voila c'est fini, merci a vous !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2010)

Hello

alors, premio, NON ton disque dur n'est plus en NTFS (format propre à windows) car en le mettant à disposition de Time Machine, il a été automatiquement formaté en HFS+ (format mac)

voilà qui est dit 

ensuite, concernant le format de partition, tout dépend à quoi va servir le disque dur ! si c'est pour démarrer ton mac, il faut choisir "GUID", sinon, peu d'importance

Par contre, il y a fort à parier que le coté "multimédia" de ce disque n'apprécie pas du tout le formatage mac ! voir dans la documentation


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ....
> Par contre, il y a fort à parier que le coté "multimédia" de ce disque n'apprécie pas du tout le formatage mac ! voir dans la documentation



Sois rassuré!  
je cite: "(a priori c'est pas un DD multimedia)".


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Sois rassuré!
> je cite: "(a priori c'est pas un DD multimedia)".



oups, avais zappé le "pas"


----------



## particool (7 Juillet 2010)

J'ai vérifié, ce n'est pas un DD multimédia.

En faite j'aimerais l'utiliser pour la sauvegarde de mon MAC et la sauvegarde du vieux PC de la femme, 

Donc le shéma de partition sera "carte de partition apple", mais quel doit être le format de partition, les différents MAC OS ou MS-DOS (fat) ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2010)

Juste une remarque préalable... reformatter le disque va l'effacer complètement. Les données sauvegardées jusqu'à aurjoud'hui seront donc perdues.

Ceci étant dit, je conseillerais de choisir "Table de partition GUID" (les Macs INTEL préfèrent et je crois que TimeMachine aussi) en créant 2 partitions.
Première partition formattée "MacOS X étendu journalisé" (c'est ce que réclame TimeMachine)
Deuxième partition: on peut la formater en MS Dos (donc FAT32) mais personnellement je la formatterais depuis le PC en NTFS


----------



## particool (7 Juillet 2010)

Et surtout avec un mac de 300G dont 60 utilisé, quelle est la taille raisonnable du DD a voué aux sauvegardes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------

OK, et quelle est la différence entre FAT 32 et NTFS ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2010)

Avec TimeMachine, pour permettre de conserver un historique digne de ce nom, il est couramment admis que la taille du disque de sauvegarde doit être 2,5 fois la taille de données à sauvegarder.

Aujourd'hui tu as 60 Go, mais ça risque d'augmenter au fil du temps...

Si tu formates le disque de 1 To en 2 partitions de 500 Go ça devrait être pas mal

(FAT32 est un  ancien format utilisé par Windows mais qui ne sait pas gérer de fichiers de plus de 4 Go unitairement. Aujourd'hui Windows utilise NTFS qui n'a pas ces limitations. Par contre les caractéristiques du format NTFS ne sont pas publiées par Microsoft. Du coup Apple gère mal ce format qu'il ne sait QUE lire)


----------



## particool (7 Juillet 2010)

Encore une petite question, si je partitionne mon DD en 2, je pourrais ulterieurement le reformater et le repartitionner ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

surtout pour revenir en 1TO ou bien pour partitionner encore plus ?


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ceci étant dit, je conseillerais de choisir "Table de partition GUID" .... mais personnellement je la formatterais depuis le PC en NTFS



avec une partoche en GUID, je doutes fortement que windows puisse formater quoi que ce soit > amha, MBR only (mais dans ce cas, quid pour TM)



particool a dit:


> Encore une petite question, si je partitionne mon DD en 2, je pourrais ulterieurement le reformater et le repartitionner ??
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------
> 
> surtout pour revenir en 1TO ou bien pour partitionner encore plus ?



tout ce que tu veux

avec à chaque fois, pertes des données présentes


----------



## particool (7 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> avec une partoche en GUID, je doutes fortement que windows puisse formater quoi que ce soit > amha, MBR only (mais dans ce cas, quid pour TM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pertes de données presentes OK, mais si je reformate tout le DD.
Est ce qu'avec "utilitaire de disque" je peux reformater et repartitionner une partition du DD sans endommagé l'autre ?

La question a l'air idiote, maus je pense que OUI !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

Citation:
Envoyé par r e m y 
Ceci étant dit, je conseillerais de choisir "Table de partition GUID" .... mais personnellement je la formatterais depuis le PC en NTFS

Citation:
Envoyé par Arlequin
avec une partoche en GUID, je doutes fortement que windows puisse formater quoi que ce soit > amha, MBR only (mais dans ce cas, quid pour TM)


Je suis déboussolé là ! Moi en faite je veux avoir :
- une partition pour sauvegarde Mac avec TM, 
- une partition pour les fichiers, dossiers, photo, film..... de ma femme sur son PC, 
- une partition pour mettre des musiques et les connecter a une chaine HIfi en usb (je sais pas si ça marche, alors que le DD n'est pas multimédia, en tout cas ça marche avec ma clé USB),
- une partition pour les film et les connecter a ma télé en usb (idem que la hifi, je sais pas si ça marche, alors que le DD n'est pas multimédia, en tout cas ça marche avec ma clé USB)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

Pour info, j'ai un macbook 13", acheté il y a 2 ans !


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2010)

Le plus simple est de faire des essais!

Le formattage prend quelques secondes.

Tu formates en 4 partitions (vu que mainteannt tu en veux 4)

Tu choisis GUID et tu formattes une partition en "APple étendu journalisé" pour timeMachine
les 3 autres tu formattes en MS-Dos (FAT32 donc la même chose que tes clés usb)

TU mets des musiques sur la partition musique, des films sur la partition films et tu vas essayer de brancher sur ta chaine d'une part, ensuite sur ta télé. Tu sauras vite si ta chaine et ta télé savent relire un disque partitionné pour aller chercher les partitions lisibles par eux

Ensuite pour ce qui est de la partition de sauvegarde du PC, en FAT32 ça fonctionnera sauf pour des gros ficheirs (de plus de 4 Go). TU peux essayer de reformatter depuis Windows en NTFS


----------



## Le docteur (7 Juillet 2010)

Pour moi il était couramment admis que le disque dur TM devait être d'une fois et demi la taille du disque d'origine (comme quoi le couramment admis ça dépend des sons de cloche qu'on entend).  Et pour moi tout court, ça fait carrément la même taille et c'est très bien comme ça. Ca dépend de la taille du disque de départ et de l'usage. Vu l'usage, je dirais que la même taille c'est très bien. A moins qu'il y ait un besoin de sauvegarde très anciennes.

J'irais jusqu'à dire qu'avec 60GO d'utilisés ce serait ridicule d'opter pour deux fois la taille du disque dur interne.


----------



## particool (7 Juillet 2010)

OK, je vais m'y mettre, je vous tiens au jus...

Merci à tous !


----------

